# Please pray for two courageous sisters



## Nebrexan (Sep 10, 2009)

From Elam Ministries:



> Maryam and Marzieh have now been in prison in Tehran because of their faith for over six months and their health is deteriorating. This is the most urgent matter for prayer - that the Lord heals them directly and miraculously for the glory of His name and their encouragement.
> 
> Both women are suffering from sore throats, irregular painful stomach aches and often intense head aches. Both have lost much weight during their ordeal, because of their sickness and lack of nutrition. Marzieh's tooth infection is only being treated by painkillers and if the infection spreads it could become critical.
> 
> ...


You can also write to them.


----------



## Houchens (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Berean (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## OPC'n (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## A.J. (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## BJClark (Sep 11, 2009)

I pray that no matter what Happens God is Glorified.

Be it they stay in Prison as Paul did, and be willing to suffer in such a way for our Lord and Savior, and that others will be encouraged by their steadfast faith--unwilling to recant or deny our Lord.

May God sustain them and be their strength during this time..

And may they be a witness to the judge and others who are watching how they act and react to what they are enduring.

May they stand and sing praises to God even in the midst of this trial..and if it be to God's glory they be released, may God bring it to pass.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Sep 11, 2009)

An Iranian prison is a horrible place for anyone to be in, much less a couple of young women. Rape is often used as an ""interrorgation tool"" on both sexes. The nominally Christian West should make Religious Freedom a prerequisite for nomalization of relations with this islamic tyranny.


----------

